# Ideal Leash Size



## buckcho (Apr 6, 2011)

I was wondering if there's a standard leash size for everyday use. 

Also, is there a standard leash size for protection dogs, police k9, and/or military dogs?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I use a 6' leather leash for walks in mainly unpopulated areas. If it's an area with high traffic I will use a 4' or shorter.

Since I have small hands I prefer the thinner leashes - 3/8" max.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a 6", which is standard for obedience work.

I like a 1/2" leather leash.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use a 6' leather leash- I think it's 3/8 wide. I like the thin lead because it's easy to coil up when I want him close to my side. I hold the lead in same hand as the side he's on.


----------



## buckcho (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for your input!

Is it true that you want to go with a thinner leash for obedience so the dog doesn't feel it?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I use a 6 foot 3/4" leather leash for standard walks.

For training and obedience, I use 4 foot 1/2" biothane or leather leashes. I use the thinner leash not so the dog doesn't feel it, but because I like to have less leash in my hands.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

6' for walks and OB. I like biothane and my leash is thicker because I like the feel of it in my hands.

4' for dock diving. (Regulation). Nylon, as it is cheap, easily washed and dries quickly.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I use a 6' nylon 1" thick leash for Deuce. I don't do anything specific with him (ie. service work)...he's simply a companion/pet.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

4' for pretty much everything. I use long lines if I need distance with obedience work.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Many people in obedience and rally use the thin lead. Like I said, it's easy to coil up in your hand when you need to change lengths


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Many people in obedience and rally use the thin lead. Like I said, it's easy to coil up in your hand when you need to change lengths


I like thin leads, I have a couple leather ones I really like. I also have a mountain rope one that works well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is rarely on a leash. when we're out and about
i take a 12" leash with us. i have several leashes hanging
in the closet that are different lengths and made
of different materials.

i don't know if there's a standard leash for PPD's, Police K9's
and Military dogs.



buckcho said:


> I was wondering if there's a standard leash size for everyday use.
> 
> Also, is there a standard leash size for protection dogs, police k9, and/or military dogs?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

6' foot nylon 1" wide double ply leash for my dogs. easy for me to handle and strong. works for us. We dont do any sports or anything though. Just walks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I use 6 foot leather. For GSDs, I like a 5/8 inch wide as that is most comfortable in my hand. But I have fairly big hands "for a girl". Mine aren't super thick and bulky, I can stick it in my pocket if necessary. For puppies I use nylon as it is cheap and is harder to chew thru. Once they are past carrying the leash in their mouth and/or trying to chew on it, then I switch to leather.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

1/2in x 3ft long biothane, is my go-to leash. It's great for in town because of the shorter length, fits just right for a back up when I'm doing off leash work on the field, and gives me just enough slack for heeling when doing on leash ob.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually use a thin 6 foot leather leash most of the time. I don't know the width but I think it's under 1/2" wide?

I got a new leash I really like, it's a 3/4" wide biothane leash with a snap attached in the handle loop and then several o-rings along the length of the leash. The leash is 7 feet long total but the o-rings allow me to hook it around my waist or over my shoulder, depending on how long I want the leash to be. I've been using this for most of our walks and outings now, I love it. 

It is similar to this, but with more o-rings:
All Things Biothane Modified APB Leash - Facebook


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a 6' leather lead, 1/2" thick that I really like for obedience and rally classes/trials. I am going to be getting a rolled leather 4' lead shortly to see if I like the rolled or the flat leather better.

I also have several 3' leather leads, 3/8" thick that I love. I use those as my "go-to" when I am going out for a jog, walking them out to the car etc. 

Right now, with my puppy I am using primarily BlueWater tubular webbing that we made into leads. It's easier on my hands and super cheap. These are 20', 10', 6' and then some tabs at 1' and 6". I bought both the 1" thick and the 2" thick and I'm experimenting with both as Kastle gets bigger.

For dock jumping I prefer rope leads from Ella's Lead, they don't tear my hands like wet nylon does. For agility I prefer the fleece tug leads as I use them as a reward too. Slip lead-style preferably. For tracking I like the ASAT or biothane leads.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

3 ft biothane. I have a dozen of them in varying widths. I almost never use a 6ft anymore, too much leash to ball up and keep in my hand. I have a 9ft line for protection work. Those are the 2 lengths that get used constantly around here, all the other leashes gather dust.

Annette


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i have a 5fter for when we go running, a 8" tab for the prong and a 6ft and a 9ft for protection work


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I use 1 inch leather and nylon leashed. Our leather leashes are 4 feet and our nylon are 6 feet.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

6 or 8 foot leather leash for walks and basic training. I have a 30 foot lead for working on recall I like to take my dog out with distractions and let her go off then call her back not using the leash to jerk her around just for safety with a dog I'm not 100% sure on it's recall.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

e.rigby said:


> 4' for pretty much everything. I use long lines if I need distance with obedience work.


I agree, when I'm out and about I want my dogs close. A 6' leash plus my arm is too far from me. 

Usually I have them off leash.

The other leashes I love are the ones that can be shorter or longer (NOT flexi-leashes though) like the one that leerburg sells:

Leerburg | Leather Police Leash


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

A really old boy old school trainer gave me some advice about dog leads. He said, 'the lead is like your underwear, if it feels comfortable use it'. I've always preferred the dogs to be very close, so hand loop with the GSD, short lead with the english bull terrier, and occasionally a short lead with the GSD. The dogs don't go shopping or for walks round town, it's only from point A to point B where they can either be let off the lead or are somewhere they need to be on a lead e.g. the vets.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have 2', 6' and 10' leads of varying materials (leather, rope, and all-weather) and I've found that I am using my 6' leads most often when we're out and about. I can make it nice and short if I need my dog close to me, but it's very convenient if I have to temporarily tie out or step on the lead with my dog in a sit/wait. The 2' is nice for walking in busy areas but too short to step on with my dog in sit/wait if I need both hands.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have a 2 ft. 6 ft and 10 ft leash. All of them gets regular use. The 10 ft I use mainly for PSA, the 2 ft for obedience and the 6 ft for when I can't find the other 2...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mainly braided leather unless it is going onto a boat, then biothane
I use 6foot for walks and obedience - 5/8 inch, braided brass clips
4 foot for SAR with a ring in the handle so I can throw it over my shoulder and clip it to itself.
6 foot general police lead in addition to the regular 6 foot sometimes
6 foot 1/4" braided leather for detailing vehicles (cadaver dog detail work) and the puppy


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Handlers are issued a 6ft, 15 ft and 30 ft leashes. The longer leashes are retired rapell line with sturdy snaps attached. The longer leashes are used primarily for introduction to intermediate obedience and when beginning long bite sequences. Then it's off leash. Then they are basically used for tracking. The 6ft is used for most everything including drug and explosives detection work.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Totally a personal thing, but I like a thicker leash for just everyday stuff.

I have 2, 1" thick leather 6' leads for everyday. I had them custom made and love them, even though they cost a fortune!

For obedience/schH/agility, I have the 3/8", 6' leads. Nice and thin and easy to handle, I also have a 5/8" lead too.

For tracking, I still use my nylon lead I got that is about 50' long, with knots every few feet so I know how far out I am from my dog.

I prefer the leather leads though.


----------



## buckcho (Apr 6, 2011)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> A really old boy old school trainer gave me some advice about dog leads. He said, 'the lead is like your underwear, if it feels comfortable use it'.


LOL I like that. It really is a personal preference, it seems. 




jocoyn said:


> Mainly braided leather unless it is going onto a boat, then biothane


Jocoyn, do the braids serve a function? I keep hearing different things. Some say it's just aesthetics. Others say they absorb shock when doing agitaion work...?

Also is there a brand that sets the standard for leads? I ordered a Horton's agitation leash (1" X 6') for... agitation work . I have to say, you can feel the quality the second you hold it. I find this interesting because one would think that a leather strip is just a leather strip.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Braided nylon leads absorb shock. It also varys the load on the nylon leads so the forces against the strands are not all in one specific place each time and that makes them last much longer. Unfortunately on a leather lead it accelerates the wear on any weak points so a braided nylon lead is completely the oposite of braided leather in its dynamics. Still, wouldn't lose any sleep over it, go for the one you like the feel of most


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

> I find this interesting because one would think that a leather strip is just a leather strip.


Far from it. There are different grades of leather, with real leather it's really about the imperfections or what layer hide is used that could cause weak points, then there's the low end leads made from a reconstituted version of leather...the chipboard of leather that's minced fibre held together with polymers and pressed into a strip. i.e. the average pet shop 'leather' equipment with tacky plastic veneer over the top and a grain stamped into it. A decent bridle leather with properly tied stitching will support a fully grown man standing in stirrups being bounced along over rough ground by a horse, a cheap leather will get wet and split apart into segments, you wouldn't want to give it too much rough treatment. A chipboard leather will just get brittle, split and snap. Apart from that you've hit the nail right on the head, a really decent leather lead is a delight to hold, you can noticably tell the difference, and the smell of real lether lingers for years. If you knew how cheap leather is tanned you'd wash your hands every time you touched it...........


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For ONE leash that is always my go-to (and one that can clip onto TWO dogs in a pinch) I use the following. Not sure if everyone really looked at it cause it's a bit confusing looking with all the clips and rings . But what they do is mean the SAME leash can be 4' (clip it to ring closest to dog) or 6' (back off a ring) or longer (just clip end to furthest ring).

You can have hands free by putting it around your shoulder. Or clip/loop it around something if you want to tie your dog quickly to something (like a picnic table or bench) so you can sit and talk and not get jerked by the leash.

*BEST THING, *is this is my hiking leash. Since both my dogs are off leash most of the time on the hikes I can easily loop this around my shoulder (like you cross a purse around your body) and not lose/drop the darn thing (or have to hold it for miles). BUT if I have to get the dogs leashed it just takes a sec to take off and clip on the dogs!.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I prefer a 5' leash which are harder to find than hen's teeth. 
6' is too long to manage (for me) and 4' is just too short. I'll go with a 6' over a 4' but 5' is just perfect...I dream of 5' leashes!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> Apart from that you've hit the nail right on the head, a really decent leather lead is a delight to hold, you can noticably tell the difference, and the smell of real lether lingers for years. If you knew how cheap leather is tanned you'd wash your hands every time you touched it...........


I love my Schweikert 10 ft leather leash, it is sooo soft and that leather smell stays on your hands. 

CanisCallidus Online Shop


----------



## buckcho (Apr 6, 2011)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> Far from it. There are different grades of leather, with real leather it's really about the imperfections or what layer hide is used that could cause weak points, then there's the low end leads made from a reconstituted version of leather...the chipboard of leather that's minced fibre held together with polymers and pressed into a strip. i.e. the average pet shop 'leather' equipment with tacky plastic veneer over the top and a grain stamped into it. A decent bridle leather with properly tied stitching will support a fully grown man standing in stirrups being bounced along over rough ground by a horse, a cheap leather will get wet and split apart into segments, you wouldn't want to give it too much rough treatment. A chipboard leather will just get brittle, split and snap. Apart from that you've hit the nail right on the head, a really decent leather lead is a delight to hold, you can noticably tell the difference, and the smell of real lether lingers for years. If you knew how cheap leather is tanned you'd wash your hands every time you touched it...........


 Thanks for sharing that, LuvMyDog. I never would have thought to compare a good lead with bridle leather but it makes a lot of sense to do so, especially in agitation work. 



Josie/Zeus said:


> I love my Schweikert 10 ft leather leash, it is sooo soft and that leather smell stays on your hands.
> 
> CanisCallidus Online Shop


 Speaking of Schweikert, I've been looking at their leads... been looking at their Fettleder leads. They look nice. 

I don't know why I'm so fascinated with leashes ever since I got my dog. I spend a good chunk of my time surfing the web for leads. I have 4 already and don't feel that I've found THE ONE. 

Anyway, Thanks everyone for your input. I learned a lot.


----------

